# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  Quel livre me conseillez-vous pour dbuter dans SQL?

## crocs

Bonjour,

je viens de changer de poste et on m'a mit dans un poste IT et je vais prendre des cours dont un cours "SQL Programming Language: A Comprehensive Hands-ON Introduction" et n'ayant aucune notion en informatique j'aimerai bien lire un livre avant de me rendre au cours... Pourriez-vous s'il vous plait me conseiller?

On m'a parl du suivant:

- The Practical SQL Handbook: Using SQL Variants 

Es-ce que quelqu'un connait?

D'autres livres?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## lola06

Sans acheter un livre je te conseille par commencer par les tutoriels disponibles sur ce site qui sont excellents. 

J'ai personnellement appris le SQL par cette manire.

----------


## dehorter olivier

moi galement, mais en ayant du plaisir  toucher le papier les livres de SQLPro (Frdric Brouard)sont super  ::ccool::

----------


## Juda_

Bonjour,

Il y a plusieurs critiques de livres prsents sur dveloppez :
http://sgbd.developpez.com/livres/

Pour ce qui est du livre "The Practical SQL Handbook: Using SQL Variants", je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut, mais de ce que j'ai vu il a plusieurs ditions dont une 4eme en 2001, personnellement je chercherai plus rcent  cause des besoins et des normes SQL qui voluent.

Des tutoriels et des cours sont galement prsents sur le site comme dit Lola, mais a ne couvre pas forcement les mmes besoins.

Bonne lecture.

----------


## Plantouille

Je n'y connaissais quasiment rien en base de donne et en SQL. J'ai t curieux et j'en ai eu besoin pour mon boulot, je me suis donc bas sur les tutos de dveloppez.com.

Sans prtendre  la matrise du sujet, je peux affirmer que mes connaissances sont dsormais largement suffisantes pour mon boulot (voire j'en connais plus sur certains sujets que certains spcialistes de l o je travaille, mais c'est toujours facile d'en connaitre plus sur un point particulier  ::D: ).

Bref, c'est une trs bonne introduction et mme plus. Sans compter que a se base sur les normes SQL, donc on n'est pas pollus par certaines particularits (qui sont tout de mme mises en lumire dans les tutos, ce qui est pratique aussi).

Ensuite, au-del de lire, c'est toujours bien de mettre les mains dans le cambouis pour appliqus les exemples donns. Personnellement, n'y connaissant rien en base de donnes  l'poque (je me rpte, c'est la vieillesse) et ne voulant pas me casser la tte  installer quelque chose de compliqu (surtout pour la configuration de dpart), j'ai pas mal jou avec SQLite. Et en fait, pour les trucs persos, je reste dessus vu que je n'ai pas besoin de plus.

----------


## CinePhil

Effectivement, la rfrence en franais,  mon avis, c'est le livre "SQL" de Frdric Brouard, alias SQLPro sur Developpez.com, ainsi que son site et son blog.

Si tu sais dj sur quel(s) SGBD tu vas travailler, regarde la ou les rubriques appropries, elles possdent des tutoriels gnralement trs bien faits.

Bon apprentissage, et n'hsite pas  poser des questions sur le forum.

----------


## FSiebert

Bonjour crocs,

Vous pouvez galement consulter cette discussion pour avoir des avis : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d26...eur-livre-sql/

Bon week-end,
FSiebert

----------

